# [Solved] fancontrol doesn't work

## whitethorn

I installed lm_sensors.  First I tried the version with emerge, it worked and showed all my sensors.  Unfortunately after having used pwmconfig to set the fans configuration, fancontrol doesn't work.  I can hear the fans turning off and on during pwmconfig, so it's working.  When I start fancontrol I get the following error. 

I then decided the cause might be just an old version of lm_sensors.  So not knowing how to use so as to build a the newer version. Found

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=244598

I downloaded the actual version from the lm-sensors webpage and compiled it myself.  Yet I still receive the same error.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fancontrol 
> 
> Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
> ...

 

I can read the output from the files listed in the error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> test@wt-gentoo ~ $ cat /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon5/device/fan4_input 
> 
> 594
> ...

 

I'm guessing it has something to do with the "+" I don't know how to fix it though.

With this command I can slow the fans down manually.

```

echo 100 > /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon5/device/pwm1

```

Since all the fans which were listed in the pwmconfig all ran on pwm1.  I changed the /etc/fancontrol file to just accept fan speeds from one fan (the loud one) and fancontrol started without a problem.

----------

